# Zu alt zum zocken?



## Abigayle (17. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Zockergemeinde!




 Also, grundsätzlich erstmal: Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und Mama von demnächst zwei süßen Kindern, verheiratet usw. Soviel zur Grundinfo. Also ein ganz normaler "Durchschnittserwachsener" und doch hab ich nun die Tage was erlebt, das mich echt geschockt hat.




 Ich daddel mehrere MMO's, also eins mit Monatskosten und so nebenbei zum reinschnuppern mal nebenbei dies und das kostenlose mit Cashshop, die meist recht fix vom PC fliegen. Aber man ist ja neugierig. Soooo, nun zur Story. Da lauf ich so durch die Spielewelt, da fällt das Thema Alter im Chat. Hmmm, denk ich mir redeste mal aus Fun mit. Da steh ich dann um 1.30Uhr an einem Montagmorgen in der Welt und lese das da 11jährige und jüngere Spieler durch die Welt turnen. Ich hab ja nix gegen lockere Erziehung und so, aber das schlug bei mir dem Fass den Boden aus. Ich also mit meiner großen Klappe: "Als ich in dem Alter war, meine Eltern hätten mir was anderes erzählt. Und eigener PC und eigenes INet? Die hätten mir was gehustet." Da wurde mir erzählt ich sei doch, und nu kommts, voll die "Oma" und sollte mir mal überlegen wie alt ich wäre und ich sollte mich doch verziehen und mir 'nen Hobby wie Stricken oder so suchen. Ab 25 wäre man doch zu alt zum Zocken und das wäre total Asozial mit dem Alter in MMO's rumzuhängen und überhaupt PC und Konsolenspiele zu spielen... Einzelheiten erspare ich euch mal.Also nicht das es nur ein/e Spieler/in war, nein, ein Großteil der Spielerschaft auf dem Server.




 Okay, nach dieser seltsamen Diskussion war meine Ignorliste reichlich voll und ich fühlte mich reichlich alt. Ich war immer der Meinung, Alter spielt nun wirklich keine Rolle, aber seitdem denk ich da ein wenig anders.




 Ist das nur der berühmte Generationenkonflikt oder bin ich echt einfach zu alt?


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2010)

Mit 28 zu alt? Ich habe in MMO's schon 60-Jährige gesehen. Hör einfach nicht auf die. Man ist nie zu alt zum Gamen.


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

Wie geil xD

Mit den Alter beginnt das Leben doch erst richtig.
Und zum zocken ist man doch eigentlich nie zu alt.


----------



## Asayur (17. August 2010)

Zu alt zum Zocken? Nein, du hast mit 11 Jährigen geredet, für die ist 20 schon mehr als Erwachsen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine, nimm dir das nicht zu Herzen, der Freund meiner Cousine ist etwas über 30, Vater von drei Kindern und findet ab und an Zeit zum
Zocken, wenn es wirklich was mit dem Alter zutun haben sollte, was für Hobbys man hat, ist es Zeit, der Gesellschaft mit einem Lächeln den Rücken zuzudrehen und seine Hobbys eben unter staunenden Augen auszuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Na ja komm, wenn Du 11jährige auf deine Ignoreliste setzt und Dir sowas ernsthaft zu Herzen nimmst, dann bist du vielleicht wirklich langsam etwas zu alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (17. August 2010)

Ach quark, zu Herzen nehm ich mir das ganz bestimmt nicht, ich fand nur mal intressant wie unsere nachfolgende Generation zu über einen denkt. Und da waren nicht nur 11jährige dabei, teilweise 15,16,17 usw. War in meinen Augen echt der Hammer. Wenns nach denen geht kann man sich mit 30 beerdigen lassen. Ich finds nur erschreckend.


----------



## Erz1 (18. August 2010)

Finde nicht, dass man zu alt zum zocken ist ; ungewöhnlich ist es ja in manchen Augen, aber zu alt, neee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe selbst bisher sogar noch in Guild Wars mit einer damals etwa über 40 Jährigen eine Gilde geleitet und einem damals 18 Jährigen - das ist 2 Jahre her und da war ich 14/15.
Auf 11 Jährige ist eh kein Verlass mehr, wenn man bedenkt, wie man damals die Abiturienten bestaunt hat oder die in der Obersetufe sind, heute kommen die einem rotzfrech entgegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ach quark, zu Herzen nehm ich mir das ganz bestimmt nicht, ich fand nur mal intressant wie unsere nachfolgende Generation zu über einen denkt. Und da waren nicht nur 11jährige dabei, teilweise 15,16,17 usw. War in meinen Augen echt der Hammer. Wenns nach denen geht kann man sich mit 30 beerdigen lassen. Ich finds nur erschreckend.



Ach, mach Dir doch nicht so einen Stress. Die meisten von uns waren in dem Alter auch nicht anders drauf. Ich bin 28 und zocke hauptberuflich und was der Rest der Welt darüber denkt, ist mir völlig egal. Ich bin happy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

Stress mach ich mir eh nicht, darf ich auch gar net (bin im 8ten Monat schwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Mich intressiert einfach nur mal, wie andere über solche Reaktionen denken.
Und zocken Hauptberuflich? Nööööö, lieber Mama sein ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Zum Mama sein fehlt mir die nötige Ausstattung. Und was das mit den Generationen angeht, da habe ich ein paar interessante Zitate:



> Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe.





> Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.





> Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen.



Alles durchaus Dinge, die man heutzutage hört. Das erste Zitat stammt aus einem Text um 2000 vor Christus, die letzten beiden sind von Sokrates und Aristoteles. Ich denke, da ist alles beim Alten geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. August 2010)

ich fänds nich schlimm wenn meine eltern zocken würden
nur kein wow...dann würden die mich ja dauernd überprüfen
unsere raidleiterin ist übrigens 45


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

@Berserkerkitten:
 Ja, an den Zitaten ist was wahres dran. Obwohl ich sagen muss, es wird von jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Nicht das ich was gegen die jüngere Generation habe, einige meiner engsten Freunde sind um einiges jünger als ich, aber ... ich wohne in einer großen Wohnsiedlung mit vielen Familien. Am WE ist hier teilweise ne Randale... also wir hätten uns das damals nicht gewagt. Nur so mal am Rande. Nicht das ich sagen will, die Jugend von heute ist ne verzogene Bande, ne ne, gibt durchaus auch Nette. Aber die respektlosigkeit gegenüber Älteren ist schon heftig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Ich glaube, da hat unsereins einfach eine etwas verzerrte Wahrnehmung. Du wurdest gut erzogen, ich auch (mehr oder weniger) und uns wäre niemals in den Sinn gekommen, wie die letzten Asis rumzublöken, allen auf den Sack zu gehen und Erwachsene anzupöbeln. Aber nur, weil wir brav waren, heißt das ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass dies auf unsere gesamte Generation zutrifft. Ich behaupte ganz dreist, dass es in jeder Generation Arschlöcher und viele viele AKs gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

^^ Okay, da geb ich dir recht. AK's gabs in unserer Generation auch zu Hauf.


----------



## Agedon (18. August 2010)

Mach Dir keinen Kopf. Ist ja schliesslich nicht nur im PC-Spiele Bereich so. Wenn ich da an den Sport denke. Beispiel aus meiner Jugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich mich mit 16-17 Jahren auch koestlich darueber amuesiert was denn die "alten" Saecke ( wohlgemerkt die waren so ca 36-40 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch auf dem Tennis Platz zu suchen haetten und heute bin ich selbst 36 Jahre alt und darf mir den gleichen Quark von den Jugendlichen anhoeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ist halt der Lauf der Dinge. 

Sobald es einen selbst betrifft, merkt man erst ein mal wie die Zeit vergangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruesse,

Agedon


----------



## Erz1 (18. August 2010)

> Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen.



Darf ich das als sichtliche Provokation der Medien abstempeln? Ich meine, man siehe sich nur die wilden 70. an oder noch besser ; die rauchenden Leute, die unverantworlich gegenüber ihren Kindern sind und damals kein Stück besser waren. Soll nun kein Angriff sein, aber irgendwie über die Jugend zu lästern, obwohl es damals nicht wirklich besser war/zu seinen scheint , ist nicht gerade dufte.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Darf ich das als sichtliche Provokation der Medien abstempeln?



L2R.

Das ist ein Zitat von vor >1000 Jahre. -.-


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> L2R.
> 
> Das ist ein Zitat von vor >1000 Jahre. -.-



Ja, aber Zitate verlieren ihre Aktualität nicht. Leider ziehen sich viele auch noch durch Jahrzehnte und entsprechen der Wahrheit, so weh es auch so manchen Leuten tut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ja, aber Zitate verlieren ihre Aktualität nicht. Leider ziehen sich viele auch noch durch Jahrzehnte und entsprechen der Wahrheit, so weh es auch so manchen Leuten tut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum gings doch gar nicht.
Sein Post klingt so, als wäre er ~15 Jahre alt und fühlt sich durch das Zitat angegriffen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2010)

So zum Einstieg.
Ich habe schon mehr als 40 mal den Weihnachtsbaum in seiner Pracht gesehen und zocke seit dem seligen W********ein 3D (selbstverständlich die völlig gewaltfreie hello Kitty Edition)

Grundsätzlich ist man immer nur zu alt für das was der Körper nicht mehr hergibt.
So bin ich z.B. ohne jede Frage zu alt für eine Karriere im Profileistungssport.

Wichtig zu wisssen ist, dass die Kiddys eine eigene und sehr simple Definition haben was Alter angeht.

Alles über 20 = uralt. Ende
Eine großartige Differenzierung findet da nicht mehr statt. Ob 23 oder 54 = uralt.

Und dass Argumnet von wegen eigenes Internet und PC meine Eltern hätten mit was gehustet....
Ich hoffe da denkst du nochmal drüber nach deinen Nachwuchs betreffend.
Spätestens nach der Grundschule ist beides quasi unverzichtbar.
Und hier kommt dann die wirklich schwere Aufgabe auf die Eltern zu.
Nicht verbieten sondern begleiten.

Tja, the times they are changing. *sing*


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Ich will nicht sagen. Das es falsch war das mir meine Eltern mit 7 Jahren einen Computer gekauft haben. Sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe damit meinen Berufswunsch gefunden und weis schon in mein zukuenftiges Leben was ich werden moechte. Was bei meist anderen Jungendlichen noch in den Sternen steht.
Zumal auch ein gewisse Reife. Wenn Ich mir so andere Freunde anschaue. Sie machen viel mit Freuden gehen oft raus. Was auch nicht falsch ist. Das mache Ich natuerlich auch. Nur bei der Sache fangen dann viele Jugendliche an zu rauchen und zu trinken. Natuerlich ist das ziemlich ueberspitzt geschrieben. Aber Ich habe frueh angefangen in Foren zu lesen, Blogs zu besuchen. Hier und da. Da konnte man sein Wortschatz aufbauen, seine geistige Reife und zu lernen wie man im Internet auch im normalen Leben sich normal unterhaelt. Nicht wie viele Andere: Ey lol.. ey.. habe gestern da voll geroxort und alle wegsnipert , i'm the kingsman in the truu und son Scheiss.

Ihr wisst was Ich meine. Frueher gabs Siedler, World of Warcraft und jetzt Heute. Ich bin somit ganz gut an Counter Strike vorbei gekommen (:
Schuldige das Ich vom Thema abkam.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2010)

25 ist beiweitem noch kein Alter. Es gibt durchaus 50-Jährige, die ebenfalls spielen.

Das Alter und Internet...

Wir leben einfach in einer Zwei-Generationen-Gesellschaft.

Ein Teil hat damals von Anfang an diesen neumodischen Kram abgelehnt bzw. erst vor einigen Jahren erhalten, wo etwas wie ein PC nun spottbillig ist und die Mehrheit der Deutschen ja nun wirklich surft, der andere Teil hat schon damals sehr schnell angefangen, sich mit dem Thema zu befassen und ist einfach in der Lage gewesen, sich mal mit PC-Spielen (oder ähnlichem) auseinanderzusetzen.

Genauso versteht meine Mutter selbst nach 15 Jahren noch nicht, das es vielleicht doch nicht unbedingt eine Sucht sein muss, wenn man am PC spielt und man damit mehr machen könnte als Emails abzurufen und den Kontostand zu überprüfen, während Gleichaltrige heute Emails nur als Spitze eines riesigen Eisbergs sehen und einfach mal abends Spaß haben wollen und sich mit anderen Leuten im Teamspeak treffen.

Ähnlich ist es sogar noch mit meiner Schwester (30), die sich ebenfalls nicht vorstellen kann, einen PC für mehr als Emails, Arbeit und vllt. mal Videos zu benutzen, wenn ihr was empfohlen wird.

Wir sind alle unterschiedlich aufgewachsen. Die einen haben eine ablehnende Haltung gegen PC/Internet und fangen erst langsam an, sowas zu nutzen, die anderen wissen schon seit Jahrzehnten Bescheid über Dinge außerhalb von Zeitung + Fernsehen.
Würde ich meine Schwester ein Video mit "lustigen Katzen" zeigen, würde sie sich totlachen, während ich selbst nur noch über extrem Schwachsinniges lachen kann, was sich einfach von normalem Verhalten unterscheidet (This Drummer is at the wrong Gig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das ist auch der Grund, warum es weniger erwachsene Spieler gibt als jüngere. Ich denke, das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren (solange nicht gerade der Weltuntergang stattfindet oder wir doch noch Finanzblasen zum platzen bringen) auch noch weiter ändern, nicht nur, weil die erste Generation, in der Spiele richtig attraktiv wurden älter wird, sondern auch, weil es noch Einige gibt, die sich noch nicht entschieden haben, ob sie nun doch mal anfangen, etwas zu spielen oder es doch sein lassen wollen.

Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Beitrag wird hierbei (leider) von Prominenten ausgehen, da man auch hier erfahren wird, das C-Promi XX jenes Spiel spielt, eine gute Haltung zu PC-Spielen hat, was einen Games-Boom auslösen könnte, wobei das auch nru eine wage Einschätzung sein könnte^^

Festzuhalten bleibt, das man mit 25 unter Garantie nicht schon zum alten Eisen gehört. Zwar fühle ich mich mit 22 und längerer Spielhistorie als viele spielende Ältere auch schon teilweise alt (wenn man bedenkt, das man das durchschnittliche Alter eines WC3 Spielers auf ca 16 schätzen kann), trotzdem würde ich mir deshalb keine Gedanken darum machen, jemals aufzuhören, was du hier mit "alt werden" verbinden könntest.

"Oma" ist weiterhin ein Flame eines Jüngeren, der keine Ahnung über die tatsächliche Spielwelt hat und ich denke, als 25-Jährige steht man da einfach drüber. Der Vorteil des Älteren ist doch immer: Man spielt, was einem gefällt. Ein Punkt, den viele Jüngere immer mehr vergessen.


----------



## Manowar (18. August 2010)

Nen kleiner Tipp: Nicht bei "Diskussionen" im Handelschat mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind doch eh nur die letzten Schwachmaten unterwegs..

Meine Liebste ist nochmal ne Ecke älter als du und hat sich sowas noch nicht anhören müssen.

ABER..bei 2 Kiddies und einem kommenden (Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), solltest du dir um den Kram im Spiel nun wirklich keinen Kopf machen.
Eher drum, dass deine Sprösslinge nicht so werden, wie die Blagen ohne Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da Frauen das einfach gerne hören: Nein, du bist nicht alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ich daddel mehrere MMO's, also eins mit Monatskosten und so nebenbei zum reinschnuppern mal nebenbei dies und das kostenlose mit Cashshop, die meist recht fix vom PC fliegen. Aber man ist ja neugierig. Soooo, nun zur Story. Da lauf ich so durch die Spielewelt, da fällt das Thema Alter im Chat. Hmmm, denk ich mir redeste mal aus Fun mit. Da steh ich dann um 1.30Uhr an einem Montagmorgen in der Welt und lese das da 11jährige und jüngere Spieler durch die Welt turnen. Ich hab ja nix gegen lockere Erziehung und so, aber das schlug bei mir dem Fass den Boden aus. Ich also mit meiner großen Klappe: "Als ich in dem Alter war, meine Eltern hätten mir was anderes erzählt. Und eigener PC und eigenes INet? Die hätten mir was gehustet." Da wurde mir erzählt ich sei doch, und nu kommts, voll die "Oma" und sollte mir mal überlegen wie alt ich wäre und ich sollte mich doch verziehen und mir 'nen Hobby wie Stricken oder so suchen. Ab 25 wäre man doch zu alt zum Zocken und das wäre total Asozial mit dem Alter in MMO's rumzuhängen und überhaupt PC und Konsolenspiele zu spielen... Einzelheiten erspare ich euch mal.Also nicht das es nur ein/e Spieler/in war, nein, ein Großteil der Spielerschaft auf dem Server.


Hahaha, ich kann nicht mehr, ab 25 zu alt zum zocken, ich glaubs nicht. Glaub mir, zum spielen ist man nie zu alt. Der aktuell "beste Pokerspieler der Welt", Phil Ivey, ist 34 Jahre alt. Auf Rang 2 folgt Daniel Negreanu, der 36 Jahre alt ist. Jamie Gold, auf dem 3. Platz ist immerhin 41 Jahre alt. Pokern ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich weit von Computerspielen entfernt.

Zum zocken ist man nie zu alt.

Ich bin eh der festen Überzeugung: Ich werd mir eines Tages das Altersheim nicht wegen der schönen Lage aussuchen, sondern wegen der hohen Bandbreite und der entsprechend guten technischen Einrichtung. Wartet jetzt noch 20, 30, 40 Jahre, dann gibts Chatrooms nur für Rentner (sofern es Renten dann überhaupt noch gibt ^^) und die schlimmsten Würmer der Welt kommen nicht mehr von 14 Jährigen Schülern mit zu viel Freizeit, sondern von 80 jährigen pensionierten Leuten, die nur noch Freizeit und darüber hinaus lebenslange Erfahrung im IT-Bereich vorweisen können.

Zu alt...pfft. Mit 11 Jahren kann man zwar ein Spiel problemlos spielen, warum was wie aber effektiv funktioniert versteht man in dem Alter auch nur so halbwegs, vor allem auch auf fremdsprachige Spiele bezogen.


----------



## Erz1 (18. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Darum gings doch gar nicht.
> Sein Post klingt so, als wäre er ~15 Jahre alt und fühlt sich durch das Zitat angegriffen.



Lebe mit Eltern zusammen, die das so aufgreifen. Dann wirst du dich auch angegriffen fühlen.
Übrigens wird das von den Medien heutzutage auch so breit ausgelegt, also nichts mit L2R, ich habe lediglich das Zitat auf die heutige Situation bezogen und somit ist es reine Interpreationssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht ; es ist und bleibt lediglich ein Hobby, ob man nun draußen Fußball daddelt bzw. Tennis spielt oder lieber abends ne Runde raidet oder was anderes am Rechner macht, es ist bleibt gleich, un dsomit kann man nicht zu alt sein. Es gibt ja auch noch welche ältere Leute, die kleine Spielzeugautos sammeln..


----------



## Falathrim (18. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen. Das es falsch war das mir meine Eltern mit 7 Jahren einen Computer gekauft haben. Sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe damit meinen Berufswunsch gefunden und weis schon in mein zukuenftiges Leben was ich werden moechte. Was bei meist anderen Jungendlichen noch in den Sternen steht.


Steht bei mir auch mit PC noch in den Sternen...das hat damit ja nichts zu tun. Es gibt immer Menschen, die früh wissen was sie machen wollen den Rest ihres Lebens. Ein Kumpel von mir weiß auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten, dass er später Ingenieur bei der bahn wird, weil er sich für Technik interessiert und über seinen Vater bei der Bahn verbandelt ist. Andere entscheiden sich eben deutlich später, weil sich ihre Wünsche über die Jugend verändern oder sie einfach kein absolut zentrales Interesse haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zumal auch ein gewisse Reife. Wenn Ich mir so andere Freunde anschaue. Sie machen viel mit Freuden gehen oft raus. Was auch nicht falsch ist. Das mache Ich natuerlich auch. Nur bei der Sache fangen dann viele Jugendliche an zu rauchen und zu trinken. Natuerlich ist das ziemlich ueberspitzt geschrieben. Aber Ich habe frueh angefangen in Foren zu lesen, Blogs zu besuchen. Hier und da. Da konnte man sein Wortschatz aufbauen, seine geistige Reife und zu lernen wie man im Internet auch im normalen Leben sich normal unterhaelt. Nicht wie viele Andere: Ey lol.. ey.. habe gestern da voll geroxort und alle wegsnipert , i'm the kingsman in the truu und son Scheiss.


Hmm...was hat Reife damit zu tun, dass man auch mal (oder auch öfter) mit Freunden saufen geht und raucht. Ich bin jetzt 19, hab (leider) grade richtig mit dem rauchen angefangen und gehe mehr als regelmäßig mit meinen Freunden feiern, wobei auch eindeutig zu viel Alkohol fließt. Trotzdem bin ich, in subjektiver Wahrnehmung und auch von vielen Außenstehenden so gesehen, "reif" und kann mich, ums mal in Schulnoten auszudrücken, "gut" ausdrücken...das hängt alles von dem Typ ab. Ich kenn auch genug Leute, die kaum was im Internet machen (außer vielleicht auf Facebook rumdümpeln), gesellschaftlich ganz normal integriert sind, reif sind und weder trinken noch rauchen...es ist eben eine Typfrage.

Aber das weicht schon wieder vom Topic ab:
Mit Mitte/Ende Zwanzig zu alt um viel vorm Computer zu hängen?
Was soll das Informatiker-Urgestein sagen, das seit 25 Jahren professionell mit Computern arbeitet? Die Leute, die Amiga, Commodore 64 und Co. mitgemacht haben und dadurch ihre Leidenschaft für Computerspiele entdeckt haben. Bullshit.
Zu alt zum Zocken ist keiner. Dass die F2P-Community, sorry an die "ordentlichen" F2P-Spieler, ein Haufen von kleinen dummen Kindern ohne Manieren ist, deren Horizont nicht über ihren PC und ihren begrenzten Disco Pogo-Freundeskreis hinausreicht (Ich sag nur 12jährige die meinen sie sind "Atzen" und nichtmal die Songtexte verstehen, lol) sollte ja gemeinhin bekannt sein. Wenn du solche Nasen nicht in deinem Spiel-Dunskreis willst solltest du ein erwachsenes MMORPG (Ich schreib mal bewusst nicht MMO) wie HdRO zocken...da wird dir sowas eher nicht passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2010)

Es hat sich leider eine traurige Gemeinschaft von Jugendlichen herausgebildet, die nicht mehr einfach nur sagt "ich weiß noch nicht, was ich werden will", sondern sich rein gar nicht mehr mit ihrer Zukunft beschäftigen.

Auch wenn ich z.B. immer sehr faul in der Schule war, hatte ich immer einen Blick dafür, wie meine Zukunft später mal aussehen sollte. Das bedeutete nicht, das ich wusste, das ich unbedingt den Beruf XY ausüben wollte, sondern verstanden habe, das ich meinen Abschluss jetzt schaffen muss UND gleichzeitig dafür sorgen muss, das es später weiter geht.

Heutzutage findet man sehr viele Jugendliche, die sich ein Verhalten angewöhnt haben, mit der man in unserer Zeit keinen Beruf mehr ausüben kann, solange man nicht von Arge und Co in diesen Job gezwängt wird. Dieses Verhalten kann man jetzt schon bei vielen Jüngeren raus erkennen. Wer, wenn er an Zukunft denkt, nur noch das nächste Wochenende und die große Sause samt Alkohol im Kopf hat und das schon am Montag, sollte sich mal Gedanken darüber machen. 

Genau dieses Nachdenken darüber spiegelt sich nämlich in dem Verhalten wider. Es sind genau diese Leute (nun egal ob nun Kinder mit 12 oder 13 oder Jugendliche mit 17-20), die man vermehrt in Onlinespielen findet. Aus einer Generation Shit Happens, zu der wir ja leider gehören wurde die Generation Kein Bock. Diese Leute haben leider nur noch einen begrenzten Denkkreis, der, auch getrieben von Boulevardzeitungen wie Bild und co, sich immer mehr auf den Egomanen in einen und auch nur dieser Person ZU diesem Zeitpunkt bezieht.

Diese Krankheit ist gemeinhin bekannt als Volksverdummung, wunderbar erklärt von einem Georg Schramm (siehe Youtube), der einfach mit seinem beißenden Humor, wenn man das überhaupt als solches beschreiben möchte, erzählt, wie die nachfolgenden Generationen zerfallen.

Soweit ein kleiner Exkurs zum Thema Jugend^^

Um wieder zurückzukommen: Wie du siehst bzw. wie ich gerade versucht habe zu beschreiben, fehlt diesen "Kiddies" einfach das Denkvermögen, sich vorzustellen, das auch sie mal älter werden. Für sie gibt es nur ihresgleichen und alles, was jetzt nicht in diese Gruppe hineinpasst, ist auf seine Weise schlecht. In diesem Fall ist eine 25-Jährige einfach nur noch alt.

Wir Leute, die noch vernünftig denken können (sry, das ich das jetzt mal so hart sagen muss, es bezieht sich ja nicht auf alle Menschen, sondern auf mittlerweile schon nahezu die Mehrheit), wissen einfach, das es viele andere gibt bzw. einfach, das alle Altersklassen in Spielen vertreten sind.

Kann man zu alt werden für Spielchen? Im allgemeinen NEIN, aber
Es gibt Spiele, die im PROFIBEREICH sehr darauf bedacht sind, das der Spieler eine EXTREM hohe Reaktionsfähigkeit besitzt. Wie auch Rennfahrer mal zu alt werden (Michael Schumacher ist zu alt), so passiert das auch irgendwann einem Spieler. Leider merkt der einzelne Spieler das selbst nicht, da die Erfahrung über Spiele ja noch da ist, aber irgendwann lassen Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten nunmal nach. Man kann in jedem Alter ein Spiel spielen, aber wer sich auf schwere Inhalte einlässt, sollte darauf achten, das er selbst in der Lage ist, da noch mitspielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht umsonst werden Starcraftspieler bereits mit ca. 30-35 Jahren einfach ausgemustert. Es reicht mit Sicherheit noch, um 99% aller Spieler zu besiegen durch Erfahrung und richtiges Handling, aber Profiwettbewerbe können später nur noch die wenigsten spielen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

"Wir Leute, die noch vernünftig denken können"? Bei aller Liebe - wenn ich solchen Blödsinn lesen muss, bekomme ich echt Kopfschmerzen. Ich finde es zum Kotzen, wie sich einige immer hinstellen, als wären sie die Krone der Schöpfung und alle um sie herum sind stockblöd und haben ein völlig beschränktes Weltbild. Weil Jungspunde in MMOs aus Dreistigkeit oder weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen, keinen Respekt vor "Erwachsenen" Gamern haben, derart über eine ganze Generation herzuziehen und sie pauschal schlecht zu machen, finde ich schon ganz schön heftig. Wer das so grob verallgemeinert, sollte auch nicht auf Respekt hoffen.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2010)

Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht die Krone der Schöpfung, aber schlußendlich müssen wir einsehen, das sehr viele junge Leute heutzutage vom richtigem Weg abkommen.

Es gibt ja noch extrem viele wirklich vernünftige junge Menschen, die auch wirklich gut den Schritt von der Schule ins Berufsleben schaffen, aber ich sehe auch leider all zu viele Leute, die oft leider nicht umsonst arbeitslos oder wahlweise in weiteren Schulgängen sind.

Ich entschuldige mich dafür, das es so extrem rüber kommt, nehme aber trotzdem meine Äußerungen nicht zurück, da es einfach einen wahren Kern hat. 

Aber diese Diskussion driftet jetzt leider echt in ein Gebiet ab, in das wir alle nicht hören wollen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Das mag ja alles sein, aber wie ich auf der ersten Seite des Threads bereits zitiert habe, ist diese Debatte so alt wie die Menschheit. Schwarze Schafe, blöde, faule, unselbständige und arbeitsscheue Menschen gibt es in jeder Altersklasse und wird es auch immer geben. Ich bin nur einfach allergisch gegen diese Einstellung, dass sowas alles nur bei der heutigen Jugend vorkommt und dass bei uns alles soviel besser war. Ich wusste mit 16 auch noch nicht, was ich später mal werden will, in der Schule habe ich mir keine Mühe gegeben und aus meiner Sicht war jemand mit 25 uralt. Das hat für mich aber nichts mit Dummheit, sondern mit Unwissenheit und Mangel an Lebenserfahrung zu tun. Hast Du in dem Alter nie mit Freunden gefeiert oder irgendwas richtig Blödes gemacht oder bist mal mit einem Erwachsenen respektlos umgegangen? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, weshalb so viele Erwachsene irgendwann einfach vergessen, das sie selbst mal Kinder waren und selbst eine Menge Scheiß gebaut haben. Und darum einer ganzen Generation die Fähigkeit des "richtigen Denkens" abzusprechen finde ich reichlich hart.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht die Krone der Schöpfung, aber schlußendlich müssen wir einsehen, das sehr viele junge Leute heutzutage vom richtigem Weg abkommen.
> 
> Es gibt ja noch extrem viele wirklich vernünftige junge Menschen, die auch wirklich gut den Schritt von der Schule ins Berufsleben schaffen, aber ich sehe auch leider all zu viele Leute, die oft leider nicht umsonst arbeitslos oder wahlweise in weiteren Schulgängen sind.
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte, dass der Anteil Jugendlicher, die nichts mit ihrem Leben anfangen *wollen* genauso hoch ist wie die letzten paar hundert Jahre und dass sich da kaum was geändert hat. Man muss zuerst mal ein gewisses Alter, vor allem aber eine gewisse geistige Reife erreichen, um sein Leben voraus planen zu können. Mit 11 ist man noch ein halbes Kind, zT noch nicht mal richtiger Teenager. Ich wusste auch mit 16 noch nicht so recht, was ich später werde, aber ich hab einfach mal nen Weg eingeschlagen, von dem ich dachte, er sei ganz ok für mich und heute bin ich zufrieden damit, was aus mir geworden ist.
Im Grossen und Ganze ändert sich kaum was an der Menschheit: Aus den meisten Leuten, die dabei unterstützt werden, wird auch was. Ausnahmen gibts immer. Bei den Leuten, die nicht unterstützt werden zeigt sich dann halt, ob sie sich ihren Charakter selbst vernünftig formen können oder nicht. Und wenn ich dabei von Unterstützung rede, meine ich weniger finanzielle, sondern halt, dass man den Teenagern zeigt, was es überhaupt so alles an Möglichkeiten gibt und ihnen auf den richtigen Weg verhilft. Schlussendlich muss jeder selbst für sich Entscheidungen treffen, wenn er erwachsen wird. Aber die Eltern, Lehrer, Freunde und Bekannten können zumindest dabei helfen, dass man erkennt, welchen Wegen man überhaupt folgen kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Schön gesagt. Wer, wenn nicht die ältere Generation, soll der jüngeren Generation denn den richtigen Weg weisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Auf 11 Jährige ist eh kein Verlass mehr, wenn man bedenkt, wie man damals die Abiturienten bestaunt hat oder die in der Obersetufe sind, heute kommen die einem rotzfrech entgegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Gott sei Dank, es fiel noch jemandem außer mir auf...



@TE: Ähm... Nun ja... Mein Vater (48) hat auch schon immer ganz gerne mal bisschen gezockt, irgendwann hab ich ihn einen Druiden auf meinem Acc erstellen lassen und seitdem zockt er WoW, sogar mehr als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er sieht es einfach als entspannte Abwechslung zum Alltag, wenn er abends eben mal ein paar Mobs kloppen geht. Er ist auch (wie meine Tante und mein Onkel, beide Mitte 30) in unserer Gilde, da mit einem neuen Gildenmitglied der Älteste, Hauptaltersgruppe ist so Anfang bis Mitte 20. Aber trotzdem spielen wir alle gerne mit ihm, lieber als mit irgendwelchen Kiddies, die im TS nur am Rumflamen sind. Mein Vater leitet mittlerweile auch Raids, nachdem ich ihm glaub 10mal erklärt hab, wie er einen Raid aufmacht, wie er Assistentenstati verleiht, wie er den Loot verteilt... Mit Bosstaktiken ist er eben etwas langsamer und ein kleiner Movementkrüppel ist er auch, aber trotzdem nehmen wir ihn immer gerne mit =)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Wir Leute, die noch vernünftig denken können"? Bei aller Liebe - wenn ich solchen Blödsinn lesen muss, bekomme ich echt Kopfschmerzen. Ich finde es zum Kotzen, wie sich einige immer hinstellen, als wären sie die Krone der Schöpfung und alle um sie herum sind stockblöd und haben ein völlig beschränktes Weltbild. Weil Jungspunde in MMOs aus Dreistigkeit oder weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen, keinen Respekt vor "Erwachsenen" Gamern haben, derart über eine ganze Generation herzuziehen und sie pauschal schlecht zu machen, finde ich schon ganz schön heftig. Wer das so grob verallgemeinert, sollte auch nicht auf Respekt hoffen.




Auf meinem WoW Server gibt es ältere Spieler die sich ziemlich dreist Verhalten. "Mein Junge, Du hast mir gar nichts zu sagen, ich könnte Dein Vater sein" Die Taktik des älteren Spielers (soweit ich mich erinnern kann 38) war einfach, tschuldigung, strunzdumm. Oder extra DKP einfordern. Einfach lächerlich! Ich bin angehender Abiturient und habe einen Respekt vor älteren Menschen. Doch seitdem habe ich meine Meinung in WoW geändert und sehe sie nur noch als ganz normale Spieler an (Natürlich gehe ich mit ihnen trotzdem respektvoll um, wie mit jedem anderem nunmal). Nurmal um auch ein Gegenbeispiel zu zeigen.


Zu dem Thema wieder:

Mein Ex-Gildenleiter war 65 Jahre alt, sein Sohn war 41 und die beiden haben zusammen geraidet. Was sollen die Leute sagen die beruflich mit Spielen zutun haben? Sind die auch alle zu alt? Lächerlich imo.


----------



## Braamséry (18. August 2010)

Es gibt eine einzige Regel die sagt ob du zu alt bist oder nicht:

--- --- --- 

Hast du Spaß am Spiel sobald, bist du lang noch nicht zu alt.

--- --- ---

Bei mir (18) war es in dem Alter auch noch nicht so wie bei denen.

ich hatte meinen ersten eigenen PC mit 14 und habe ihn damals von meinem Konfirmatiosngeld bezahlt.
Andere die ich kenne hatten den zwar etwas früher, aber alzuviel spielen konnte man mit denen damals auch net^^
Internet diente auch mehr als Verbindung zw. Freunden und mal gucken was so in der Welt los is je nachdm was einem gefällt.

Aber WoW hätten die mich net spielen lassen.

Die predigen mir ja jez noch, dass ich mich anstrengen soll in der Schule, wobei ich es schon lange weiß, weils jez an die Quali Phase fürs abi geht. Aber sowas is, wenn auch nervig, besser als das was bei denen ist.

Ansonsten gibs genug ältere dumme spieler.
Die jungen haben zwar öfter weniger Lebensehrfarhung, die Alten nutzen ihr wissen dann aber auch mehr als aus. 
Wenn sie welches haben.

Viele Ältere treten den Jungen gegenüber aber extrem assig gegenüber auf.

Im Inet denkt nur niemand, dass das Alter da oft irrelevant ist. Und oftmals sind die, die schreien, dass da ein Kleinkind sitzt, oft die, die selbst älter und dämlich sind.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Wir hören nicht mit dem Spielen auf, weil wir zu alt sind. Wir sind zu alt, wenn wir mit dem Spielen aufhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ach quark, zu Herzen nehm ich mir das ganz bestimmt nicht, ich fand nur mal intressant wie unsere nachfolgende Generation zu über einen denkt. Und da waren nicht nur 11jährige dabei, teilweise 15,16,17 usw. War in meinen Augen echt der Hammer. Wenns nach denen geht kann man sich mit 30 beerdigen lassen. Ich finds nur erschreckend.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3OOm6HeGuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

Das man mal, ich betone extra* mal*, mit 11 oder so am NACHMITTAG oder frühen Abend am PC hängt, da sag ich ja gar nichts. Die Schulen haben sich die letzten 10 Jahre gut verändert und man will ja dann auch mal als _Jungteenie_ in Communities oder sonstwas. Ist ja alles kein Ding. *ABER* man hat mit dem Alter nichts um 1.30 Uhr Morgends in irgendwelchen Games verloren, wenn man mal davon absieht das sich die Eltern damit sogar strafbar machen (Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht). Kein Witz. Eine Freundin von mir arbeitet aufm J-Amt. Die sagte ganz klar: Wer das seine Kinder unter 16 lässt, der macht sich richtig strafbar mit Geldstrafen, Konequenzen etc wenn sich da zum Beispiel n Nachbar anpisst. Über 16, da würde es völlig Banane sein, das würde niemanden mehr intressieren. 

Also da sind meine bessere Hälfte und ich uns einig, Vor 15/16 bekommen unsere Kinder keinen PC ins Zimmer, von eigenem INet mal ganz zu schweigen. An Mamas/Papas PC am Nachmittag/frühen Abend unter Aufsicht (Nein, wir werden nicht dauernebensitzen, nur mal hin und wieder n Auge draufwerfen und bei Fragen helfen) darf unser NAchwuchs dann gerne Mal was recherschieren für Schule, oder was zocken, oder chatten etc. ist völlig okay. Aber unbeaufsichtigt mittten inner Nacht in seinem/ihrem Zimmer? Da mag ich altmodisch sein, aber nein, gibt es nicht. Lass ich mich auch nicht beirren. Fernseher/Konsole könnte ich mich breitschlagen lassen, aber auch nicht vor 13/14. 

Wie gesagt, da mag ich altmodisch sein, aber so seh ich das. Vorher sollens eh rausgehen, mit Freunden boltzen oder sonstwas gehen. Haben wir auch und geschadet hats keinem.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

Nun, wie Du deine Kinder erziehen willst ist natürlich deine Sache. Ich finde zwar das ein eigener PC allein schon aus schulischen Gründen nötig ist aber man kann auch sehr gut ohne auskommen. 

Kein PC/Fernseher/Konsole vor 14, hm okay ich denke einen Fernseher würde ich schon anschaffen aber ist natürlich auch deine Sachen. Mein bester Freund hat von seinen Eltern, wobei man anmerken msus das sie taubstumm sind, mit 7 Jahren einen PC bekommen. Er hat nun einen mittelmäßigen Abschluss und ist auf der Suche nach einer Ausbildung. Manchmal denke ich, steam wäre verbuggt wenn ich sehe das bei ihm den ganzen Tag steht "XXX is now playing *random game*". Ist es leider nie.


Wenn andere Kinder Fussball spielen gehen, Matsch essen, auf Bäume klettern, hat er angefangen seine Leidenschaft für Diablo zu entdecken und die ersten Nächte durchgezockt.
Während andere Teens anfangen sich für das andere Geschlecht zu interessieren, hat er angefangen zu lernen Skins seines Lieblingscharacters in andere Spiele zu importieren.


Fazit?

Zu alt kann man nicht sein, zu jung auf jedenfall!


----------



## Erz1 (18. August 2010)

Finde es zwar altmodisch, die Kinder nicht mit Computern in eigenen Zimmern aufwachsen zu lassen, aber mir hat das keineswegs geschadet ; im Gegenteil. Jeder, der in meiner Umgebung geschont wurde, ist bereits am Lernen von Berufen und/oder säuft sich die Birne voll.
Alleine die Rechner werden immer wichtiger, als ich Praktikum in einer Gemeinsschaftschule gemacht habe, gab es für dei 5. Klässler (!) spezielle Computereinheiten - Laptops.
Bei uns heißt es nun in den 5. Klassen, sucht dies und das dann eben schnell bei Wikipedia raus, aber wenn die Kleinen mit zeitlicher Beschränkung dann zu Hause sitzen und ihre Hausaufgaben am Rechner machen müssen und danach nicht mehr ran dürfen - ihnen fehlt dann die Motivation.
Während andere halt auf ihr Abendbier hinarbeiten (sowas gibst wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , sitz ich lieber hier und spiele ne Runde SC II oder chatte ne Runde, und es ist nicht so, dass ich nie weg bin.
Und ich hatte bereits mit 8 (!!!) mit eigenen Rechner. Nur ohne Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde es mir selbst in dem Alter zwar verbieten, aber mit 6 oder 7 hab ich Pumuckl auf dem Rechner meiner Oma immer gespielt mit Papi - wir sind manchmal extra rübergefahren. 
Aber das kommt zu sehr ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

Entschuldige Erz1, aber da widersprichst du dir irgendwie selbst oder schnall ich das nur nicht:


> Finde es zwar altmodisch, die Kinder nicht mit Computern in eigenen Zimmern aufwachsen zu lassen, aber mir hat das keineswegs geschadet ; im Gegenteil. Jeder, der in meiner Umgebung geschont wurde, ist bereits am Lernen von Berufen und/oder säuft sich die Birne voll.



Was ist bitte so schlimm daran in deinem Alter schon 'nen Beruf zu lernen? Ich hab mit 16 meine erste Ausbildung schon angefangen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Alk und Computer haben im Zusammenhang zu sehen ist doch ein wenig ... lächerlich. Da seh ich keinen Zusammenhang.


Man hat einfach nicht mit 6/7/8 oder sonstwie jung nicht stundenlang vorm PC zu hocken. 1-2 Stunden am Tag ist okay, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber dann langt es. Fernsehgucken kann man auch am elterlichen Fernseher. Man brauch nicht den ganzen Kram im Zimmer und dann nach einem die Sinnflut. Und mal eben an Mamas/ Papas PC setzen und was bei Wiki raussuchen ... meine Güte... wenn ses dann nicht machen wollen weil sie "keinen Bock" haben, nur wer auf die Nase fällt, der lernt daraus. Und unser Kleiner ist nun fast 3, der sitzt gerne mal auf Papas Schoß und lässt bei Grand Fantasia oder so auch mal gerne mit nem breiten Grinsen die Männchen hüpfen oder sitzt bei uns wenn wir Konsole spielen. Aber deshalb stell ich ihm doch keinen Fernseher und Co. ins Kinderzimmer. N bisschen Verantwortungsbewusstsein hab ich auch noch. Ich werd auch kein .... was weiss ich ... Doom 3 ballern während er neben mit sitzt und zuschaut. Wenn wir Eltern da keine Verantwortung zeigen und da gewisse Grenzen einführen, na dann dürfen wir uns nicht wundern wenn uns die Kinder auffer Nase rumtanzen. 

Nur weil man keinen PC im Zimmer hat ist ein Kind nicht gleich dümmer und nicht geeignet nen Beruf auszuüben. Wie kindisch ist das bitte? Ich bin hab 2 Berufe gelernt (musste aus Krankheitsgründen umlernen) und meinen ersten PC mit ... ja... ob mans glaubt oder nicht .... 25! Meinen ersten eigenen Fernseher? Als ich mit 18 ausgezogen bin von daheim. Na und? Bin ich deshalb gleich dümmer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

Nie geht jemand auf meine Posts ein *whine* ;D



B2T:

Naja, mit 3 versteht man dies aber auch nicht ;3


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> ....
> B2T:
> 
> Naja, mit 3 versteht man dies aber auch nicht ;3



*lach* Aber er findets saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schön gesagt. Wer, wenn nicht die ältere Generation, soll der jüngeren Generation denn den richtigen Weg weisen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie soll das den bitte schön gehen?Gewalt ist zwar keine Lösung aber ab und zu kann man bei den Blagen einfach nur noch reinhauen, weil schon Hopfen&Malz verloren sind bzw. teilweise schon mit selbigen Alter verzerht wird von denen. 
Ich selber war auch kein Kind von Sonnenschein und auch heute noch nicht so wirklich Erwachsen. Ich kann mit stolz behaupten, das es bei meiner Erziehung auch mal eine tracht Prügel gab und es hat(bis auf psychisch) nicht geschadet. OK in dem Moment verlfucht man seine eltern aber das gehört nunmal zum erwachsen werden.


Man ist nie zu alt zum zocken sage ich 26 Jahre alter Greis. Und die Kurve wird immer weiter nach oben gehen, weil die Lebenserwartungen von Generation zu Generation steigen.
Ich zähle mich selber zu Gameboy Generation ich bin mit den teilen groß geworden. Daher kommt auch die Lust zum zocken.

Wie vorne schon jemand geschrieben hat, kann man herran wachsende begleiten am Computer, damit dann nicht soetwas passiert wie hier:
http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

Einige sollten lieber mal einen Internet Frührerschein machen.


Man ist nie zu alt zum zocken, eher zu jung!^^


----------



## Abigayle (19. August 2010)

Dieses Video *lach* Urengoll, du hast mir den Abend versüßt. Jetzt kann ich ins Bett gehen. Oh mein Gott .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Dieses Video *lach* Urengoll, du hast mir den Abend versüßt. Jetzt kann ich ins Bett gehen. Oh mein Gott ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schäme mich für sowas...
Ich kann da auch nicht hingucken
Zuhören ist schon schlimm genug
Dieses Milchbärtchen ist ja schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieses Milchbärtchen ist ja schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir hatten einen in der Klasse, der hatte auch sowas. Nach wenigen Wochen haben wir ihm in freundschaftlicher Art gesagt, dass das einfach nur scheisse aussieht. Zwei Tage später war der Schnurrbart ab und er sah wesentlich männlicher aus. Sowas muss man nem Freund einfach sagen, damit ers kapiert, von selbst kommt man da nicht drauf. Mach ich heute übrigens auch noch, wenn ein Kumpel mal was Neues mit seinen Haaren ausprobiert und er danach aussieht wie wenn er unter nen Staubsauger gekommen wär.


----------



## Seph018 (19. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen in der Klasse, der hatte auch sowas. Nach wenigen Wochen haben wir ihm in freundschaftlicher Art gesagt, dass das einfach nur scheisse aussieht. Zwei Tage später war der Schnurrbart ab und er sah wesentlich männlicher aus. Sowas muss man nem Freund einfach sagen, damit ers kapiert, von selbst kommt man da nicht drauf. Mach ich heute übrigens auch noch, wenn ein Kumpel mal was Neues mit seinen Haaren ausprobiert und er danach aussieht wie wenn er unter nen Staubsauger gekommen wär.



Schaff es mal soetwas einem Mädchen zu sagen, dass man kaum kennt, aber zumindest in dem gleichen Jahrgang ist. Die hat auch n ziemlichen Frauenbart, aber irgendwie kriegt es keiner, nichtmal einer ihrer Freunde hin, ihr zu sagen wie doof das aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

I lol'd so hard 'bout this video


----------



## Gerti (19. August 2010)

Also mit 11 hatte ich weder nen eigenen PC noch nen eigenen Fernsehr o.O Wurde nur ab und zu mal an die PS1 gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde meine Kinder aber auch nicht bis 1 Uhr nachts zocken lassen.

Und nein, ich denke nicht, dass du zu alt bist. Ich bin 20 und in einer "ab 18 Gilde" und raide teilweise mit Leuten zusammen, die sind über 40.
Die meisten Leute sind so 30+ und ich finde es mit denen bei weitem angenehmer als mit den "Kindern". Obwohl man das Alter nicht immer merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist man nie zu alt zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2010)

Wirklich ehrlich gesagt, spiel ich MMO`s viel lieber mit leuten 20+... 
Bei Gleichaltrigen bin ich die meiste zeit am aufregen, wieviel dummheit und arroganz in eine Person passt... frueher mal war meine Meinung ganz anders.


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. August 2010)

Keiner wirklich keiner ist zu alt zum Spielen, meiner meinung nach ist jeder ab 10 Jahren Wilkommen in MMOs ( 10 Jährige sind meistens erwachsener als 13 Jährige^^) 

Ich hatte meinen eigenen Pc mit 13 und eigenes Inet mit 14. Eine Konsole hatte ich erst mit 14 bekommen, und das war ne Wii. Meine Eltern sind irgentswie davon überzeugt das Plöistöischen und IX Box nur für assoziale ist, keine ahnung warum ich finde XBox 360 wirklich klasse


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Wenn mich eins richtig ankotzt ist es ,wenn man darüber Diskutiert ab welchen Alter man Spielen darf.
Solange man die Schule,Freunde usw nicht vernachlässigt kann man doch mit jedem Alter spielen.
Mit Altersfreigabe ist es jetzt wieder ne andere Schublade.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

Ab 18 Gilden, wenn ich das schon wieder höre...imho genauso schlimm wie "Öh zu alt"


----------



## Shaila (19. August 2010)

Ich will an dieser Stelle mal einwerfen, dass auf der anderen Seite die Jüngeren oft in Schubladen gesteckt werden, ähnlich wie die TE in eine Schublade gesteckt wurde. Wenn ich hier auf der ersten Seite sehe, dass alle Jugendlichen angeblich meinen, ab 20+ wären alle uralt, dann kann ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Man muss sich fragen, ob es vielleicht nicht ein Anfang wäre, die eigenen Vorurteile abzubauen.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ist das nur der berühmte Generationenkonflikt oder bin ich echt einfach zu alt?




naja,viele ältere vergessen wie sie damals gewesen sind....ich kann mich zwar auch kaum noch an das alter erinnern,aber da man da kurz vor oder schon in der Pubertät steckt, sind solche reaktionen wie du sie beschrieben hast doch klar.wer war nich aufmüpfig gegen ältere wenn man im Freundeskreis(oder heute community) unterwegs war und auf dicke Hose gemacht hat...alle älteren waren spiessig.damals wie heute...
udn ausserdem wer sagt dir überhaupt ob der 11 jährige tatsächlich 11 war???vlt ist das son strunzdoofer 30jähriger,der sich als 11-jähriger ausgibt,weil ihn dann die raidtaktik auch gaaanz langsam erklärt wird und ihm blöde fehler eher verziehen werden???
wie auch immer.man ist nie zu alt zum spielen.damals gabs halt gesellschaftsspiele,die wir bis spät in die nacht gezockt haben.auch fantasyspiele,wie tabletops.da sass man bloss nicht allein vorm pc sondern zusammen mit anderen bei kerzenlicht und mit papier und stift bewaffnet und hat genauso viel spass gehabt...
heute spielt man halt isolierter udn mit einfacheren Mitteln.und die fantasy wird einem vorgegeben.aber so ist halt jede Zeit anders.
ich kann auch nur jungen Menschen empfehlen so früh wie möglich mit dem Medium Computer zu starten,denn das ist und bleibt die Zukunft.und wer sich stark dafür interessiert und Informatik studiert,dem stehen Tür und Tor weit offen in der Arbeitswelt
zum zocken:ich bin selber Vater und verheiratet und zocke auch gerne wow.dort trifft man genauso häufig auf nette junge spieler wie auf alte nervige Spieler...
spielen belebt den Geist und Seele und von daher kann man nie dazu zu alt sein.also lass dir nichts erzählen und spiel weiter...und denk dran:man ist so alt/jung wie man sich fühlt


----------



## Knallfix (20. August 2010)

"Ich habe schon gespielt als dein Vater noch im Sack deines Großvaters rumgeschwommen ist." war der bisher beste Comment den ich zu dem Thema gehört habe.

Und "die Jugend von heute, nee nee nee ... Hopfen und Malz verloren ... zu meiner Zeit ...." gab es schon immer.
Die letzten 60 Jahre: Rock'n Roll, Beatles, Miniröcke, Hippies, Punks usw usf sorgten immer für blankes entsetzen bei älteren Generationen.
Manches allerdings wie zB. die Gewaltbereitschaft bei sehr vielen Jugendlichen ist beängstigend. 
Anderseits der Anteil von "Erwachsenen" die ihre Kinder als Last sehen, die man am besten den ganzen Tag vor Konsole und TV setzt um Ruhe zu haben, ist auch erschreckend hoch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> "Ich habe schon gespielt als dein Vater noch im Sack deines Großvaters rumgeschwommen ist." war der bisher beste Comment den ich zu dem Thema gehört habe.
> 
> Und "die Jugend von heute, nee nee nee ... Hopfen und Malz verloren ... zu meiner Zeit ...." gab es schon immer.
> Die letzten 60 Jahre: Rock'n Roll, Beatles, Miniröcke, Hippies, Punks usw usf sorgten immer für blankes entsetzen bei älteren Generationen.
> ...



In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich festgestellt, dass bescheuerte Eltern in den meisten Fällen bescheuerte Kinder haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (20. August 2010)

jep, bin auch der Meinung, dass man zum Zocken höchstens zu jung sein kann

mich hat mal ein solcher 11-Jähriger blöd angemacht (offenbar bin ich ihm auch mit 21 schon zu alt)
ich nur zu ihm: "Pass auf, was du sagst, sonst mach ich mit dir das, was Kratos in God of War 3 mit Helios gemacht hat! Ach ... das kannst du ja gar nicht wissen, du bist ja noch zu klein um das zu spielen ... "
der Gesichtsausdruck war Gold wert!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. August 2010)

Was ich interessant finde ist, dass du mit 11-jährigen diskutierst und Wert auf deren Meinung legst. An sich
interessant wie ernst so mancher so manche Aussage nimmt. 

Ein Trottel meint, du seiest zu alt. Na und? In meinen Augen mehr als offensichtlich, dass es Trottel waren.
Kein Grund, auch nur einen Heller auf deren Meinung zu geben.

Meine Sicht.
Man ist nie zu alt. 
Es sei denn, einen Bikini zu tragen.
Oder eine SlowMo-Area zu errichten (SB!)

-Richard


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2010)

Also zumindest eine Konsole haben die meisten Haushalte Zuhause rumstehen, ein PC ist halt erst seit 2000 ernsthaft eine Plattform für die Massen, die aber gerade weil sie so jung ist, eher wenige ältere Leute an sich zieht - meist nur die, die berufsbedingt sowieso damit zu tun haben. Am PC ist halt alles eine Ecke komplizierter als an der Konsole, deswegen auch eher eine Plattform für die, die damit aufgewachsen sind. Und das sind eben die jungen Leute. 

Und was mich angeht: 

Im Alter von fünf Jahren D**m und Siedler 1 gezockt - schon morgens vor der Grundschule! Nachmittags durfte ich aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War halt damals Frühaufsteher. W******ein 3D hab ich gespielt, natürlich nicht das brutale, indizierte, sondern die Blümchen-Edition. PC-Spiele haben mich mein ganzes Leben lang begleitet und trotzdem hat es fürs Abi gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (23. August 2010)

D**m erschien 1993 und die Zielgruppe dieses Spiels waren damals sicher nicht 5 jährige. Daher ist die Behauptung, der PC habe sich als Spieleplattform erst ab dem Jahr 2000 etabliert vollkommener Blödsinn. Ab ca. 1990 spätestens war der PC verbreitet. Die Leute die 1990 20 Jahre alt waren sind heute 40. Und einige spielen immer noch.


----------

